# Looking for a 2nd tank



## Sk3tz0 (6/1/16)

Ok, So i got my First Vap Device 2 weeks ago and i'm enjoying it. but i would like to get a 2nd tank as i find it can be lastig and wasteful if i feel like changing out Flavours, So i would like to get myself a Second Tank for Flavour swops. 

Currently i have the Xcube Mini 2 (75w) and a Kangertech Sub tank Mini, 
So my Question to all is, What tank would you recommend i get. Do i get another Kanger Subtank Mini or something else. a friend has recommend i get the OBS CRIUS, any other suggestions. ?


----------



## Nimatek (6/1/16)

Do you build or buy coils? 

Crius is a good choice as it is easy to build and use. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (6/1/16)

Do you feel like learning a dual coil tank?. If you do the Crius is an excellent choice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sk3tz0 (6/1/16)

Nimatek said:


> Do you build or buy coils?
> 
> Crius is a good choice as it is easy to build and use.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



I been Buying coils.. Friend Build me a Coil on Monday havent changed wick yet. but yeah.. Building and buying i guess will depend on the mood.


----------



## CloudmanJHB (6/1/16)

I have heard great things about the Crius, haven't tried it yet, but recently got a SMOK TFV4 and am loving it!

http://www.smoktech.com/atomizer/tfv4

There are 3 built coil options you can go with as well as RBA, that plus the top fill tank makes this one a win for me !


----------



## CloudmanJHB (6/1/16)

Crius is top side fill as well !


----------



## Sk3tz0 (6/1/16)

Ok As mentioned, I have not Built my own Coils or Wicks it yet. friend did that for me. lol However i been practicing the coil building  (Horror below)
So i guess i'd prefer to stick to a Single Coil tank for now.. One that i can buy Coils for or make my own..


----------



## CloudmanJHB (6/1/16)

I don't think there is a person on this forum who's coils didnt start out like that lol 

Keep playing and you will be building killer coils in no time.

For a single coil purpose (and for someone who might move onto a double at some stage) then my 2 cents are to have a look at the TFV4, you can go single, double or plug n play coils.

Single coils on the TFV4 look like this

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Nimatek (6/1/16)

Tfv4 mini, get one. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey (6/1/16)

If you want to get more into rebuildables (whilst the Subtank Mini can provide you with a backup if the building / wicking doesn't go perfectly smooth at first). +1 for the Crius - loving it. The Geekvape Griffin RTA that Vape Cartel will be getting soon (and Dragon Vape at end of Jan) also looks like a really good option.

If you want a tank that can do stock coils, single coil builds and double coil builds, the UD Zephyrus V2 also (in addition to the TFV4 Mini) looks like a good option to me. 

Both TFV4 Mini and Zephyrus V2 available here: http://www.jjemporium.co.za/collections/tanks-and-drippers


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/1/16)

Another Subtank Mini or a Steam Engine if you don't want to build coils.
If you want to rebuild then the Crius.


----------



## Maxxis (6/1/16)

Can't get enough of my Steam Engine for running stock coils. 
The easiest tank to build on right now for me is the Serpent. Single coil RTA. Gives a great vape.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## theoS (6/1/16)

Got 


CloudmanJHB said:


> I have heard great things about the Crius, haven't tried it yet, but recently got a SMOK TFV4 and am loving it!
> 
> http://www.smoktech.com/atomizer/tfv4
> 
> There are 3 built coil options you can go with as well as RBA, that plus the top fill tank makes this one a win for me !


both but prefer my crius

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (6/1/16)

Crius crius crius

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sk3tz0 (6/1/16)

Thanks for Assistance Guess.. I'll have a look at both recommended tanks. LOL should put up a poll on this post Crius or TFV4


----------



## MorneW (6/1/16)

TFV4 mini, just love it.


----------



## Bartart (6/1/16)

if I may add my limited experience 2c worth
I own the OBS Crius at first I thought I had made a mistake but I must say that when you get the wicking right the tank throws huge clouds and good flavour.
I have found this website that has many reviews of vape gear like many other places. http://vaping360.com/best-sub-ohm-tanks/
One must remember that vaping is subjective. Another option for simple sub ohm vaping is the eLeaf IJust2 its not rebuildable but has a good range of coils that last long and also delivers good flavour and clouds for such a cheap tank the above mentioned website has a good review of how surprised they were when testing this tank considering its so cheap R180.00 from Vape King http://www.vapeking.co.za/eleaf-ijust-2-tank.html
no tank is perfect and I suggest a visit to your local vape shop to get a feel and test of the various options

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## iPWN (6/1/16)

@Sk3tz0 if you quit the stinkies ill buy you a Crius !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Sk3tz0 (6/1/16)

iPWN said:


> @Sk3tz0 if you quit the stinkies ill buy you a Crius !


@iPWN






Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## iPWN (6/1/16)

Deal beesh !


----------



## Bartart (9/1/16)

Nice I like it when a plan come togther


----------

